# Can't get bathroom vanity flush to wall



## mahsully

I just bought a new bathroom vanity, a one piece unit. Due to the bun feet on the vanity, along with the molding on the wall, I cannot get it flush to the wall. It is 1 3/4" away. Is this okay? I don't mind how it looks. I am trying to figure out how to bolt it to the wall...thought of putting a 2x4 behind it, just above the molding. Attach the 2x4 to wall, and then attach the vanity to the 2x4. Does this make sense? thanks


----------



## rselectric1

That sounds like a design flaw by the cabinet manufacturer.
Vanities need to be screwed to the wall and 1-3/4" is too far away from the wall. A standard granite backsplash is only 1-1/4" thick so you are not even able to cheat a little by placing it over the gap.

Even if you remove the base trim, it's too far away.

Call the manufacturer for advice.


----------



## oh'mike

Hi RS Unless you speak Mandarin the manufacturer will not be much help.

Lowes ,I installed one like this earlier this year.


,I carefully coped the offending feet to fit to the wall.
I don't think we had the base moldings in yet.

If you attempt this be careful. there is a metal insert for the leveler that should be removed.

This is not a beginner job,I am not sure that I should even be telling you this.

A band saw,or coping saw would be MUCH safer. 
I'm an old pro and some times do things that push the limits of the tools and safety.


----------



## rselectric1

Hey Mike,
I'm not the OP on this thread. However I have never seen this before. 
It's a shame that a manufacturer would sell a HO a cabinet that requires so many custom trim modifications. I do custom kitchens/baths and have to make modifications in the field all the time, but even I would be leery of halving bun feet (or any table leg for that matter) in the field.
You're right, definitely not a beginner job.


----------



## mahsully

what is the reason that it shouldn't be flush to the wall? I realize that it needs to be securely attached to the wall, so if I can securely attach it to the wall by putting a 2x4 between the wall and the vanity, wouldn't that work?


----------



## oh'mike

Yea,Really. Last thing to install before the payout.What a shock. Idiot designer,stupid store buyer.

Customer never even noticed. Nice looking vanity-came with a marble top.

The method I used was so dangerous that I edited it out. --MIKE--


----------



## oh'mike

That would work,However there will be water dribbling down the wall. It'll look bad after a while.

I believe the feet unscrew.you could cope off the 'toe' easily enough with a coping saw or Dremmel.


----------



## mahsully

thought about RS's comment about a design flaw, so went back and checked bottom of cabinet..there are 2 sets of holes at each corner and the feet were in the wrong holes. moved them and now it is flush to the baseboard molding. so, will either remove the molding behind the vanity or try and get a backsplash that matches the countertop. thanks for your help.


----------



## rselectric1

Mahsully,
The reason I said it needed to be flush with the wall is the fact that the countertop appears to be already installed and cut flat to be flush with the wall.

If the plane of the back of the top is different than the plane of the bun feet, then I stand corrected. However it would be best if the back of the countertop could meet the wall for asthetics as well as the fact that water and other items will fall behind the unit.


----------



## rselectric1

Hope it looks great!


----------



## oh'mike

Good Fix,Thanks for the up date.


----------



## mahsully

Ended up unscrewing the back feet and redrilling holes for them, now it is flush to the wall. Thanks again for the help. this is a great site.


----------

